# noms des sportifs, des sportives (et connotations)



## nasti

Bonjour  

*1*. En parlant d'un sportif, d'une sportive, la version plus courante est "joueur de" (_joueur de foot_) ou le nom formé à partir du nom du sport (_footballeur_) ? Mes exemples ci-dessous.

*2.* En vérifiant tous ces mots dans le google... , j'ai appris que les formes au féminin ont parfois une connotation sexuelle et non sportive ou plus sexuelle que sportive (d'ailleurs, injuste par rapport aux sportifs pris au sérieux !!!) Alors que faire pour parler neutre ? Parler au masculin pour parler des sportives ? _

Cette femme est un excellent footballeur ?_

Comment faites-vous ?

Pourriez-vous me signaler de quels mots vous vous servez en premier lieu et lesquels ont des connotations les plus fortes ?
_le hockeyeur_
_la hockeyeuse_
_le   joueur de hockey_
_la joueuse de hockey_
​_le   footballeur_
_la footballeuse_
_le joueur de football_
_la joueuse de football_

_le   volleyeur_
_la volleyeuse_
_le joueur de volley_
_ la joueuse de volley_

_le   tennisman_
_le   tennisman (femme)_
_le joueur de tennis_
_la joueuse de tennis_
​_le   basketteur_
_la basketteuse_
_le joueur de basket_
_la joueuse de basket_

​Merci mille fois !


----------



## nasti

J'ajoute :

le   sauteur
la sauteuse​(là, une connotation sexuelle pour les 2 ?  )


Le gardien
La gardienne​et avec cela

le   supporteur
la supportrice​Remerci


----------



## Petite-Belette

Dans la première série, aucune connotation pour moi. Et tous les termes me semblent correct.
D'ailleurs, j'aurais bien dit une "tenniswoman" mais là j'invente. 

Pour la deuxième liste, mieux vaut ne pas employer "sauteuse". La connotation pour "sauteur" est peut-être moins forte... 

Les deux autres n'ont pas de connotation.

Je rajoute, avec des connotations marquées :
coureur, coureuse (personne connue pour ses multiples aventures)
entraineuse (qui signifie prostituée)


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup Petite-Belette ! 



Petite-Belette said:


> Dans la première série, aucune connotation pour moi. Et tous les termes me semblent correct.
> D'ailleurs, j'aurais bien dit une "tenniswoman" mais là j'invente.



Ah bon ? Ok !  Parce que si on met _footballeuse_ dans le moteur de recherche, c'est soit "footballeuse sexy" soit "footballeuse nue" qui s'affiche ! 



Petite-Belette said:


> Pour la deuxième liste, mieux vaut ne pas employer "sauteuse". La connotation pour "sauteur" est peut-être moins forte...
> (...)
> Je rajoute, avec des connotations marquées :
> coureur, coureuse (personne connue pour ses multiples aventures)
> entraineuse (qui signifie prostituée)



 Intéressant et marrant...  

Donc éviter d'en parler  ou y a-t-il des moyens d'en parler politiquement correct ?
_
Cette italienne, excellent entraîneur _?_
Un pratiquant du saut à la perche _?*_
Une pratiquante, praticienne de la course _?*

?


PS On peut pas coller ici des liens vers You tube ... mais regardez "c'est une pute" des Fatal Bazooka (pour le français "langage machiste" )


----------



## Petite-Belette

Tu as tout compris "une entraineur" régle le problème.

Pour les autres, on dira juste "il/elle fait du saut à la perche".
"un coureur de 100 m/ un coureur de fond", les compléments suffisent à enlever la connotation.

Pour le football, le problème c'est que certaines footballeuses ont vraiment posé nues, et que certains hommes ont des fantasmes prononcés !


----------



## Chantalou

Bonjour nasti,

Pour éviter "entraîneuse" on utilise de plus en plus "coach" au masculin comme au féminin ! 

Le "Pratiquant du saut à la perche" : c'est un perchiste . 
Le mot pratiquant existe mais c'est celui qui pratique une religion, un catholique pratiquant par exemple = qui va à la messe...

Et "praticienne" non.
On emploie aujourd'hui "praticien" pour médecin, un praticien hospitalier = un médecin qui travaille à l'hôpital, qui exerce une pratique hospitalière.

Le clip de Mickaël Yung tout en finesse comme d'habitude mais tellement bien vu  !!!


----------



## nasti

Merci pour vos suggestions, Petite-Belette et Chantalou ! 



Petite-Belette said:


> et que certains hommes ont des fantasmes prononcés !


Là, on n'y peut rien 


Petite-Belette said:


> Pour le football, le problème c'est que certaines footballeuses ont vraiment posé nues


... mais est-ce que ça a aidé à rendre le sport féminin plus sérieux ?  
A la limite "on" s'en fout mais si "on" est déjà pour l'égalité des sexes, que ce soit pour tout 
"on"= moi 



Chantalou said:


> "coach"



Ok ! même si c'est marrant de prendre un mot étranger pour "bien" parler !

pratiquant, praticienne - merci pour les explications !



Chantalou said:


> Le clip de Mickaël Yung tout en finesse comme d'habitude mais tellement bien vu  !!!



Quel clip ?


----------



## Reliure

Pour la deuxième liste, mieux vaut ne pas employer "sauteuse". La connotation pour "sauteur" est peut-être moins forte... 

coureur, coureuse (personne connue pour ses multiples aventures)

Personnellement, si j'entends "*une sauteuse*", je vais penser à l'ustensile de cuisine (entre la casserole et la poële à frire) dans laquelle on fait rissoler viandes et légumes.

Sinon , j'ai l'impression que préciser la spécialité ou distance (exemple:" une *coureuse de haie*/ *coureuse de 100 mètres*") ôte toute ambiguité, mais à y réfléchir, je n'arrive plus à me souvenir des paraphrases utilisées par les journalistes sportifs qui, lorsqu'ils parlent des athlètes féminines, les désigneront plus facilement sous les termes d'adversaires et de concurrentes.


----------



## Chimel

Reliure said:


> mais à y réfléchir, je n'arrive plus à me souvenir des paraphrases utilisées par les journalistes sportifs qui, lorsqu'ils parlent des athlètes féminines, les désigneront plus facilement sous les termes d'adversaires et de concurrentes.


En athlétisme, sport que je connais bien, on dit généralement "une athlète". Parfois aussi, plus spécifiquement, "une sprinteuse", "une lanceuse", "une décathlonienne", "une marathonienne"...


----------



## Reliure

C'est vrai qu'en sport beaucoup de termes, techniques ou pas, sont empruntés à l'anglais, et parfois francisés.


----------



## nasti

Ok ! 
Encore à propos de la question no 1 du message no 1. 


> *
> 1*. En parlant d'un sportif, d'une sportive, la version plus courante est "joueur de" (_joueur de foot_) ou le nom formé à partir du nom du sport (_footballeur_) ?


Autrement dit, quelles formes prédominent dans le langage courant, la forme "simple" ou la forme "composée" ? Il ne s'agit pas que du foot mais de tous les sports de jeu (Je me demande s'il y a une règle générale...).

Par ex :
_Un footballeur_ ou un _joueur de foot(ball)_ ?


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## nasti

Et un petit commentaire sur _le sauteur_ et _la sauteuse ...
_


> Reliure: Personnellement, si j'entends "*une sauteuse*", je vais penser à l'ustensile de cuisine (entre la casserole et la poële à frire) dans laquelle on fait rissoler viandes et légumes.


Pour une copine belge le mot _la sauteuse_ n'est pas non plus connoté, elle dit qu'à la limite c'est _le sauteur _qui devrait être connoté parce que c'est l'homme qui "saute" et la femme qui "se fait sauter".

Je regarde dans le PR et ... le mot_ la sauteuse_ avec la connotation sexuelle est plus ancien (1839) que _sauter quelqu'un _(1922) !

Ainsi : 





> sauteuse : VIEILLI Femme de moeurs légères. _"Il l'a quittée pour des catins, pour des gourgandines, pour des sauteuses"_ Balzac.


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> Je regarde dans le PR et ... le mot_ la sauteuse_ avec la connotation sexuelle est plus ancien (1839) que _sauter quelqu'un _(1922) !
> 
> Ainsi :      Citation:
> sauteuse : VIEILLI Femme de moeurs légères. _"Il l'a quittée pour des catins, pour des gourgandines, pour des sauteuses"_ Balzac.



_Sauteuse_ dans ce sens n'est plus du tout employé, l'utilisation la plus courante est effectivement l'ustensile de cuisine.



nasti said:


> Autrement dit, quelles formes prédominent dans le langage courant, la forme "simple" ou la forme "composée" ? Il ne s'agit pas que du foot mais de tous les sports de jeu (Je me demande s'il y a une règle générale...).
> 
> Par ex :
> _Un footballeur_ ou un _joueur de foot(ball)_ ?



Le foot est tellement populaire que l'exemple en devient peut-être mal choisi. Dans le cas du foot je ne pense pas que l'un des deux termes soit plus utilisé que l'autre, et comme la langue française n'aime généralement pas les redondances, ce n'est pas plus mal.
Il n'y a pas de règle, en fait, je pense vraiment que ça dépend de la popularité du sport et de la sonorité du mot, c'est au cas par cas:

_basket _=> plutôt_ basketteur 
hockey _=> peut-être plutôt_ joueur de hockey_

il y a des sports pour lesquels seule la forme {joueur + discipline} existe par exemple : _joueur de polo _
et il y en a d'autre pour lesquels cette forme n'existe pas (_nageur, cycliste_ ...) 

j'espère avoir un peu répondu à ta question


----------



## nasti

Ok, merci beaucoup Asmodée pour ton commentaire


----------



## Chimel

Asmodée said:


> et il y en a d'autre pour lesquels cette forme n'existe pas (_nageur, cycliste_ ...)


Il faut dire que _joueur d'eau_ ou _joueur de vélo_ n'irait pas très bien...  (je te taquine).

En général, la double forme n'est possible que pour les sports collectifs (initialement conçus comme des "jeux"). _Tennisman_ fait un peu exception (même si on peut jouer au tennis en double), mais est assez peu utilisé à mon sens. _Tenniswoman_ encore moins.

J'ai l'impression que la forme "joueur/-euse de" est plus courante pour qualifier individuellement quelqu'un, comme pour indiquer que c'est son métier:
- Pour moi, Zidane est un des plus grands joueurs de foot(ball) de tous les temps.
- Tu connais Chabal? - Non, pas du tout. - C'est un célèbre joueur de rugby.

En revanche, on utilisera plus souvent l'autre forme pour désigner collectivement une équipe:
- Nouvel exploit des basketteuses françaises ("des joueuses de basket françaises" serait vraiment bizarre).


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup Chimel !!! 

C'est une très belle règle ! 


Au fait, moi je m'avais faite une distinction : _sports-jeux _et_ sports-courses_, ainsi des _joueurs _que dans les premiers ....


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> Merci beaucoup Chimel !!!
> 
> C'est une très belle règle !
> 
> 
> Au fait, moi je m'avais faite j'avais fait une distinction : sports-jeux et sports-courses, ainsi des joueurs que dans les premiers ....



oui comme l'a précisé Chimel joueur n'est utilisé que dans le cas des sport "jeux" que j'appellerais plutôt sport de balle (même si dans le cas du hockey par exemple c'est un palet), mais il n'y pas forcement de lien avec le collectif. On a déjà cité l'exemple du joueur de tennis, et on peut aussi citer le relais qui est une discipline collective où on ne parle pas de joueur.

J'ajouterais aussi qu'on utilise peut être plus la formule footballeur, rugbyman quand on parle du métier et joueur de foot, de rugby quand on parle de la personne




Chimel said:


> Il faut dire que joueur d'eau ou joueur de vélo n'irait pas très bien... (je te taquine).



on aurait dit joueur de nage non?


----------



## Franzie

> il y a des sports pour lesquels seule la forme {joueur + discipline} existe par exemple : joueur de polo



dans le milieu on dit _poloiste_ (avec un tréma surement sur le i "polo-iste"), mais comme c un sport assez confidentiel..

pareil pour _badiste, c-iste, pongiste_, je vous laisse deviner de quel sportifs il s'agit


----------



## Asmodée

Franzie said:


> dans le milieu on dit _poloiste_ (avec un tréma surement sur le i "polo-iste"), mais comme c un sport assez confidentiel..
> 
> pareil pour _badiste, c-iste, pongiste_, je vous laisse deviner de quel sportifs il s'agit



Ah?? intéressant ça merci Franzie !   je pensais qu'on utilisait poloïste que pour le water-polo et kayak-polo pour le polo tout court j'aurais dit cavalier (ou joueur de polo évidemment)

Pour les autre je dirais : 

_badiste => _badminton
_c-iste (ou plutôt *céiste*)_ => canoë
_pongiste_ => ping-pong


----------

